# Pathology Labs Just Came In



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Kristina's doctor called last night and gave me the results of the TT pathology reports. Found were 2 small nodes - one we of course knew about which was the papillary cancer and the other was insignificant (benign). No spreading. What a relief. Now on to other testing and Xmas day. Have a lot to be grateful for this year - and this forum is one of them - thanks all, Andros - lol Tina, Hope everyone


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> Kristina's doctor called last night and gave me the results of the TT pathology reports. Found were 2 small nodes - one we of course knew about which was the papillary cancer and the other was insignificant (benign). No spreading. What a relief. Now on to other testing and Xmas day. Have a lot to be grateful for this year - and this forum is one of them - thanks all, Andros - lol Tina, Hope everyone


Merry Christmas to Betty and Kristina!! Two super champs! Two survivors!!


----------

